# My education (B.Sc) is not listed



## ravikum (May 21, 2012)

Hi,
I have studied Bachelor of Science (B.Sc.) from Sri Venkateswara University in Andhra Pradesh, India.
However, it is not listed here .
India

How to claim points in EOI ?

Thanks.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ravikum said:


> Hi,
> I have studied Bachelor of Science (B.Sc.) from Sri Venkateswara University in Andhra Pradesh, India.
> However, it is not listed here .
> India
> ...


It lists 'Bachelor of Science Honours' - i.e. if your BSc came with Honours then it's on the list. If you didn't get 'honours' of any type then it looks to me as if it may not be enough. But check with NZQA.


----------



## ravikum (May 21, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> It lists 'Bachelor of Science Honours' - i.e. if your BSc came with Honours then it's on the list. If you didn't get 'honours' of any type then it looks to me as if it may not be enough. But check with NZQA.


Just found out myself.
Apply for a Pre-assessment Result » NZQA

and the cost is $138


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,


if i have BCA (Bachelor of Computer Applications ) from Indira Gandhi National Open University

can i apply for EOI?

Thanks


----------

